# Esquema Electro-Voice ELX118P



## PEPEt (Feb 6, 2016)

Hola de nuevo después de bastante tiempo!
Si  alguien tiene por ahí el diagrama de un bafle
Subwoofer ELECTRO VOICE ELX 118P se lo agradecería
Sin mas un saludo a todos y gracias. ...


----------



## josegrc30 (Sep 10, 2018)

PEPEt dijo:


> Hola de nuevo después de bastante tiempo!
> Si  alguien tiene por ahí el diagrama de un bafle
> Subwoofer ELECTRO VOICE ELX 118P se lo agradecería
> Sin mas un saludo a todos y gracias. ...


 
Amigo buenas noches, ¿ Tendrá el diagrama del mismo bajo EV 118p que se me daño uno y volaron dos transistores y no se la numeración ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2018)

Decis que se te daño uno, lo que da a entender que tenes varios, fijate en alguno de los otros


----------

